# Amazon local: $30 voucher for Fire



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://local.amazon.com/arlington-alexandria/B008A0FFDE?src=email&cid=em_dd_222_101_na_s1_d1&ref_=pe_175500_24369370&tag=kbpst-20

That links to the "arlington/alexandria" offer, but you can change to YOUR local area. I'm guessing it's available pretty much anywhere.

The offer is $30 off on the Fire and you also get a $5 credit for Amazon instant videos. As far as I can tell the 30 days of Prime is also included with the Fire as usual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Ann! Some info from the offer--

It's only for Fires purchased through Amazon.com, and it does include the free month of Prime (bolded below):



> For unbeatable access to the Web, movies, apps, games, and books, Kindle Fire is in a league of its own. And with today's deal, you're one step closer to giving Dad the hottest gift around. Get a free voucher for $30 toward the purchase of a Kindle Fire and enjoy a $5 Amazon Instant Video credit.
> 
> With built-in Wi-Fi, cloud-accelerated web browser, and easy access to over 20 million movies, TV shows, songs, magazines, books, and more, the Kindle Fire can't be beat -- and today, it's yours for the discounted price of $169. Dad can download the latest bestseller to read at the coffee shop, play Angry Birds on his way to work, check in on the game with the ESPN ScoreCenter app, or respond to email on Kindle Fire's vibrant 7" color touchscreen. *To top it all off, Kindle Fire comes with a free month of Amazon Prime, so Dad can enjoy unlimited, instant streaming of over 10,000 popular movies and TV shows at no additional cost, plus use his $5 Amazon Instant Video credit to rent or buy even more great entertainment. Grab this deal to give Dad the perfect gift at the perfect price.*
> What You Need to Know
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, if you click on the link Ann provided, on the right there's a thingy about updating your local offers preferences by June 15 and getting entered in the current sweepstakes for five $1000 Amazon Gift Cards.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah. . . I updated my preferences. . . which was hard because I already had them pretty well set.  Oh well.  I changed one. 

I also got the voucher though I have no idea if I'll get to use it. . . . . I'll share with people and see if anyone needs me to buy them one.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

SO if i get the voucher it won't be tied to my account?!?!

I just emailed my friend looking for the kindle - although after his divorce settlement thing on thursday i know he is going to say he can't afford it 

ETA: OK, I see Ann said she'd have to order it - that is fine, so if I ordered it as a gift it wouldn't like the Prime to my account right??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think anyone, though, can sign up for Amazon local offers and get the voucher. The voucher is FREE.

That said, if YOU get it, and someone wants you to purchase for them, you can order it and have them pay you back.  I did that with the last voucher, for the basic K. . .I got the thing and then my friend sent me an Amazon GC for the amount I spent. You can mark it as a gift and it won't come registered to any account.

Also, as the voucher doesn't cost you anything, you're not losing by getting it -- it does say limited supplies available -- and if you never use it you never use it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

This would be the technically inept friend - his email is hosed at the moment, it was wayyyyy easier to just get it than to sort out that via text message! LOL!!

The gift thing will work should I be able to convince him to do this one. 

Thanks for sharing this - i'm drowning in school stuff this weekend and probably wouldn't have noticed!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, thanks for sharing.  I just e-mailed the web site to my daughter who is planning to get a Fire for my granddaughter this week.  Perfect timing!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I already just posted this question on the Kindle Talk Thread, but need help, so am posting here. I got the KF Voucher on my kindle. I click on it. Got the Voucher Code. I never did this before for a Local Deal. It said to go to my Amazon Local site & would be given instructions how to redeem. None given. Do I just go to Amazon, click on the KF, 'don't click on the 1 click", but click on the other Buy button & put in my code? Is this how it works?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Boy, I didn't get an offer for the basic Kindle nor for the KF.  As a matter of fact, I have two kindles with special offers and the special offers, well, to put it plainly, just suck.  They aren't even hardly offers.  Is there a place I can set preferences for offers?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Says sold out when I click on the link.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry. . . it did say limited quantities.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

My daughter didn't understand that she had to get the voucher "right away".  She called today to say it wasn't working.  Fortunately, I had gotten one to cover her butt.  I just had a feeling.  She was very thankful.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks again for this Ann - I convinced him this was the way to go instead of the used one and it will be here tomorrow!

It's coming to my house though - I wonder when he will deliver it?!?!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> It's coming to my house though - I wonder when he will deliver it?!?!


It's here!!! Which means it came FedEx instead of UPS - which cracks me up because the person I bought it for is my UPS guy 

I guess it would be wrong to open it up and play with it? Since, it's not like MINE right


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just to let you know, I used the voucher & my chase points to buy the Fire for my father. I clicked on the gift. It was registered to my account anyway. I also got an email from Amazon saying it would. So, a kindle ereader would not be registered to me as a gift, but the Fire would. I did notice that 1 of my books was on my father's Fire after registering to his account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy and I enabled Susan in VA at lunch the other day. . .so I was able to use my voucher to get one for her.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Toby said:


> Just to let you know, I used the voucher & my chase points to buy the Fire for my father. I clicked on the gift. It was registered to my account anyway. I also got an email from Amazon saying it would. So, a kindle ereader would not be registered to me as a gift, but the Fire would. I did notice that 1 of my books was on my father's Fire after registering to his account.


I checked gift, then it asked me another time how I wanted it registered - to my account or to another. It isn't showing up in my devices so i'm assuming it really is unregistered.

We didn't get it registered last night, i told him he had to think about a few things first.

Ann - glad you were able to use your voucher!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy and I enabled Susan in VA at lunch the other day. . .so I was able to use my voucher to get one for her.


you guys enabled susan? bad mods!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

telracs said:


> you guys enabled susan? bad mods!


Yeah, they tag-teamed it too. Betsy showed up late just so that Ann could spend the time showing me how cool her Fire is.  

What was I thinking? I don't _need_ one of these... I don't have time to play games... I should spend the money on some kind of home-repair project.... but I think I succumbed to "shiny, pretty"..... But hey, I don't usually do that, so I'll count this as my mid-life crisis purchase. Way cheaper than a sports car.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, they tag-teamed it too. Betsy showed up late just so that Ann could spend the time showing me how cool her Fire is.
> 
> What was I thinking? I don't _need_ one of these... I don't have time to play games... I should spend the money on some kind of home-repair project.... but I think I succumbed to "shiny, pretty"..... But hey, I don't usually do that, so I'll count this as my mid-life crisis purchase. Way cheaper than a sports car.


sigh......

i wanna see shiny! fortunately, i have no desire to buy one.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> But hey, I don't usually do that, so I'll count this as my mid-life crisis purchase. Way cheaper than a sports car.


HA. Good decision. A friend of mine bought a BMW! 

I got to touch the shiny-new one a little bit ago. Got Dad to remember his amazon account info, got some free stuff on there and they are off for the afternoon. I'm hoping he remembers how to get it on their wifi - I showed him all the steps...

My newly minted 13yo got all excited for one until she heard it was about $150 more than she got for her birthday! LOL!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> you guys enabled susan? bad mods!


Bad mods? I say "good mods!" I'm pretty sure it's part of our job description....

What really happened is Ann glamoured her.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It was apparently the Yahtzee game I had that sold her. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It was apparently the Yahtzee game I had that sold her.


Only for a moment... until I realized that if I put that on mine, I'd have to share it with DD. And then I might never get it back.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

I did not get my KF from Amazon Local but Amazon.com gave me a $30 refund the day after I ordered it from them because of the discount at Amazon Local.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes., I clicked on the the register to other person as well. Did not work with me. I am glad that it worked for you., Tracey. BTW., I wish they had the comma on the keyboard.  

You buy the Fire from amazon., not amazon local. Amazon local gave you the $30 voucher. I am confused by you saying that amazon gave you a refund. I got my $30 off right away on my receipt/email of order from amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I wish they had the comma on the keyboard.


If you press and hold the period it turns into a comma.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Toby said:


> Yes., I clicked on the the register to other person as well. Did not work with me. I am glad that it worked for you., Tracey. BTW., I wish they had the comma on the keyboard.


I'm happy it worked for me too - considering it was going to non-techy people! lol!

It ran an update before it was put on their wifi (I know because I picked it up and it had a status bar for the update?!), which I found strange... And I know it wasn't on their wifi yet because I did that after I picked it up.

She's enjoying it - hasn't read nary a book on it yet though!



> You buy the Fire from amazon., not amazon local. Amazon local gave you the $30 voucher. I am confused by you saying that amazon gave you a refund. I got my $30 off right away on my receipt/email of order from amazon.


Amazon knew it could just be returned and bought with the offer - saves them $$ to just credit the $30. I had a friend in a similar position and suggested she call and see what they would do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you press and hold the period it turns into a comma.


Ann's is the short answer; here's the long answer:

If you press and hold the period, a pop-up menu appears that gives you all the possible punctuation options. One of them is the comma; however, unlike the other options on the pop-up menu, you don't have to actually select the comma to have the comma appear in your text; it is selected automatically once the pop-up appears. So, just press and hold and then let go.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I've never been able to get the punctuation menu up long enough to select anything else.   Probably user error.   I have the same problem on my other android devices.   But it's easy enough to get to that menu other ways.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I've never been able to get the punctuation menu up long enough to select anything else.  Probably user error.  I have the same problem on my other android devices.  But it's easy enough to get to that menu other ways.


You have to keep your finger down and slide it to the other punctuation that you want. I think it was a stoopid change on Amazon's part, but that's how it works.

The punctuation is also at the top of the keyboard in a dark band after hitting a space. If you select one of the marks, it replaces the comma.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah. . . . .tap and _slide_. . . .I'll have to try it.

FWIW, it's completely consistent with other android devices. . . . . I usually use the punctuation in the gray bar or the "123!?" menu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah. . . . .tap and _slide_. . . .I'll have to try it.
> 
> FWIW, it's completely consistent with other android devices. . . . . I usually use the punctuation in the gray bar or the "123!?" menu.


Ahh, then that's why they changed it. I'm used to the iPad and the Fire's prior keyboard system, but I suppose I'll get used to it.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you press and hold the period it turns into a comma.


Ha - I never knew that!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the instructions. I had been doing it the hard, wrong way, by clicking on the period, then clicking on the comma at the top in the grey area. Then trying to slide the arrow over to delete the period in my sentence. Last night, I could not do it, nor had the time, so I gave up. I can not wait to try it, now that I know how to do.

I also saw my father's Fire update. At 1st I was scared that I touched on the wrong thing until I realized that it was updating. Didn't expect that. I had trouble getting his Fire to connect to the wifi. It worked at 1st, but stopped, so after the 2nd try, I rebooted, put in the info. again, & it worked. My father is more like hopeless when it comes to techy. I have to teach him the basics, like touch the screen here. He does know how to use a computer & kindles, including the Touch.  He just does not translate/transfer/use that info. on the Fire. He is learning though, so if he can do it, anyone can.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you press and hold the period it turns into a comma.


I bought it on the 7th or 8th through amazon.com for $199. While it was in transit to me, Amazon Local had their $30 deal going on. A few days after I got the KF I noticed the promotion ran the day it was in transit. I called amazon.com about it not knowjing there was difference between the two entities. They explained and I asked if I could take advantage and amazon.com gave me a $30 refund to the credit card I used to pay for the KF.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you press and hold the period it turns into a comma.


I found out about this just today. Cool.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone gotten the email with the code for the $5 instant video credit yet?  I thought I read somewhere that it would be emailed within 72 hours after the Kindle shipped, but I haven't received it yet.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No, not yet. My father's Fire arrived last Wed.

The puntuation tip worked great. Thank you!


----------



## eBooksHabit (Mar 5, 2012)

lindnet said:


> Has anyone gotten the email with the code for the $5 instant video credit yet? I thought I read somewhere that it would be emailed within 72 hours after the Kindle shipped, but I haven't received it yet.


I thought I hadn't received mine... I did a search for amazon voucher in my email program, and I found it that way.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

breakaway11 said:


> I thought I hadn't received mine... I did a search for amazon voucher in my email program, and I found it that way.


Mine hasn't shown up yet either... i forgot about it, but i'd been out of town too!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm.....I guess if it doesn't show up the next couple of days I'll have to email them about it.  I don't get that much email and always check my Spam folder, so I know I haven't gotten it.

Well.....I couldn't wait, so I emailed them.  Already got an answer.  They will be emailing the credits in the next 1-2 business days.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

lindnet said:


> Hmmm.....I guess if it doesn't show up the next couple of days I'll have to email them about it. I don't get that much email and always check my Spam folder, so I know I haven't gotten it.
> 
> Well.....I couldn't wait, so I emailed them. Already got an answer. They will be emailing the credits in the next 1-2 business days.


Mine showed up at 4:14am this morning, it was ordered Thursday afternoon.


----------

